# Distancia entre ejes



## vicen

Hola a tod@s

...alguien podría decirme si "distancia entre ejes", puede ser traducida como "high between lines"? ...algún término específico?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## rodelu2

Wheelbase.


----------



## sound shift

Sí, "wheelbase" si se trata de un coche.


----------



## vicen

Muchas gracias por vuestra rápida respuesta. 

En este caso concreto es relativo la distancia entre ejes en radiadores (ejes que sustentan el radiador), aunque imagino que el concepto será el mismo.


----------



## sound shift

En este caso, creo que no conviene "wheelbase" porque los radiadores no tienen "wheels" (= "ruedas"). Por desgracia, no se me ocurre otra palabra porque los radiadores no son de lo mío.


----------



## vicen

sound shift said:


> En este caso, creo que no conviene "wheelbase" porque los radiadores no tienen "wheels" (= "ruedas"). Por desgracia, no se me ocurre otra palabra porque los radiadores no son de lo mío.




Muchas gracias por tu aclaración, Sound Shift.....pienso que "high between lines" permite entender lo que pretendo decir...o tal vez suena mejor "high between axles"?


----------



## Kuota

Hi
You could try "distance between axes" or similar if they are axes of symmetry or the like.
 
Regrads,


----------



## vicen

Kuota said:


> Hi
> You could try "distance between axes" or similar if they are axes of symmetry or the like.
> 
> Regrads,




Thanks, Kuota!  Regards!


----------



## rodelu2

Distance between center lines. Se usa a menudo "DOC" distance on centers.


----------



## vicen

rodelu2 said:


> Distance between center lines. Se usa a menudo "DOC" distance on centers.




Gracias Rodelu2!


----------

